# Few pics of my R34



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

A few pics of the R34 GTR I recently bought. Most of you know the car I guess... 









































































...and one with the missus at Dover waiting for the ferry to leave for Dunkerque. See that grin? That's a GTR-grin! :chuckle:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Very snazzy! How a GTR should look  Congrats!
Mod list?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks fantastic, were thoses piccis taken in Lux?

Any engine pics?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Those are some great pics of the car, the do it justice.

I can't believe it took so long for that car to sell, just ridiculous.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Beautiful! I love everything about it.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations with the purchase:thumbsup:
A beautiful 34 with a good spec:smokin:



Terje.


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks, I'm also very happy I did it!

Pics where taken in Luxembourg close to my place, pics of the enginebay will follow, it has to be cleaned a little 

Specs are: 442 bhp on the wheels with GT-SS turbos, Tein coilovers with EDFC, Stoptech brakes and everything that goes with it... The list is very long, but there was only the best stuff going on the car.

I only wish it was already streetlegal here in Lux, so I could enjoy driving it in the sunny weather...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice buy! You must be properly chuffed!


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

I am!


----------



## minos (Sep 21, 2006)

after seeing the first picture in black and white i think the wheels on this awsome car should be silver! 

but anyways really nice car!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

stunning 34 great choice


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Great car mate, absolutely stunning!!!!:clap:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

minos said:


> after seeing the first picture in black and white i think the wheels on this awsome car should be silver!
> 
> but anyways really nice car!


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Love black GTR's - good purchase/spec


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

minos said:


> after seeing the first picture in black and white i think the wheels on this awsome car should be silver!


Don't know... Don't you think this would make the car look too common?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I think gold wheels belong on blue Subaru's.....

Having said that, you have a fantastic looking R34, I would watch out though....Your GF looks like she want's it! LOL!


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sub Boy said:


> I think gold wheels belong on blue Subaru's.....


:chuckle:

She already drove it and yes, she wants her own Skyline now! She likes the 32 a lot. :clap:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

emperor_77 said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> She already drove it and yes, she wants her own Skyline now! She likes the 32 a lot. :clap:


That's perfect, . . .I have a 900HP Drag R32 GTR for sale, would do her make-up in 10sec , after 400meters in the morning . . ROFLMAO:clap:


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

hrhrhrhrhrhr :chuckle:


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## englishrodder (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Luc,
Missing the car.......:sadwavey::sadwavey:
Looks great


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

I can imagine that! But she's well!  I already changed the lights to LHD and I'm doing all that paperwork right now.

Wish I could keep the T26 GTR plate, the new plate doesn't look good on the front, it's too big... 

But I'm gonna change it in near future. 

I'll send you pictures of the beast when everything is done! :thumbsup:



Almost forgot it: You have to post some pictures of your rod!!! I think people here are very interested


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

had to add this one too, think it looks cool!


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Very Menacing looking indeed...:nervous:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice car, just quality  I saw this at Abbey motorsport at the end of June, I assume it was getting ready to go to its new owner then


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

T04Z GTR said:


> Very Menacing looking indeed...:nervous:


That's wat I was thinking aswell!


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cliff J said:


> Very nice car, just quality  I saw this at Abbey motorsport at the end of June, I assume it was getting ready to go to its new owner then


Yes it was! :thumbsup:


----------

